# Proyecto con un pic 16f84



## gordis (Nov 3, 2007)

Hola que tal, estoy en busca de un proyecto sencillo pero novedoso, en el cual se use un pic 16f84, de nivel preparatoria. 

si saben de alguno por favor haganmelo saber. ah de preferencia por favor que el proyecto ya tenga el programa hecho.


gracias


----------



## cesartm (Nov 3, 2007)

Que tal este que se encuentra en:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/timer/index.htm
Tiene su codigo aunque tienes que conseguir el programador del PIC o construirlo tu mismo para lo cual checa este website:
http://www.bobblick.com/techref/projects/picprog/picprog.html


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 24, 2007)

hola amigo, que tal, te recomiendo que hagas este proyecto, es con un 16f84, y me parece interesante, bueno, son varios de ellos, y ademas explican como hacerlos, espero te sea de utilidad.


----------

